# Game #26: Phoenix Suns (12-13) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (19-8) - 12/19



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Sunday, 7PMEST/6PMMT/5PMPST
Where: Ford Center - Oklahoma City, OK 
TV: Local or by illegal method*
*Previous Game: L 91-106 @ Dallas Mavericks*












* Oklahoma City Thunder (19-8)

Starters: 





































PG Russell Westbrook | SG Thabo Sefolosha | SF Kevin Durant | PF Jeff Green | C Serge Ibaka* 















*Phoenix Suns (11-12) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jared Dudley| SF Grant Hill | PF Channing Frye | C Robin Lopez* 




*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....OHS***!*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

85-82 OKC start of the 4th. Suns naturally blew a 13 pt lead.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

When do the new guys play? Dragic has played pretty poorly tonight.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

After couple of FTs from Hill

Dragic steal and layup. 

Dragic forces another turnover.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

90-89 Suns 8:46 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

HB said:


> When do the new guys play? Dragic has played pretty poorly tonight.


Apparently against Miami this Thursday. Unless that's changed.

He's seemingly played better since you said that . Just started watching this qrter. Didn't realize it was on NBATV.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well you guys know I'll be posting more in here now and no I won't be saying 'we' lol. With that said, I actually like how this team plays. A bunch of scrappy guys on there and Steve's back in now. Everything will be alright.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I've become more intrigued at the thought of VC on them. It'll be interesting, that's for sure. 




This team needs to find a legit PF though.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hill!

108-103, Suns 1:43 left.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

The refs are doing everything they can to give the game to OKC.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

J-Chill with strip on KD.


Dragic cuts and gets fouled.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Awful shot by Frye. 

110-107, Suns 9.6 left.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Good foul! Don't let them shoot a 3pt shot to tie!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

An impressive win considering they were shorthanded tonight


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Man, with our luck with buzzer beaters, thought that was going in.


*Suns 113, Thunder 110*


Hill 30 pts (9-17), 11 rebs


Nash 20 pts (7-9), 10 assists


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

HB said:


> Well you guys know I'll be posting more in here now and no I won't be saying 'we' lol. With that said, I actually like how this team plays. A bunch of scrappy guys on there and Steve's back in now. Everything will be alright.


Welcome to the sunniest part of the forum ^_^

Anyways... Wow, Hill sure turned back the clock in this game. ESPN was saying it was a possibility they might make it for tomorrow's game. Tomorrow's going to be ridiculously tough to win if the new players don't arrive.


----------

